# Accept and go to Ombudsmans



## Tigger-Tigger (28 Jul 2020)

We were impacted under TME and awarded redress and compensation. We appealed a few issues to the the Independent Appeals panel and the outcome a few weeks ago was "Partially Successful" and awarded a small sum in additional compensation for stress/upset.  We would like to be paid the additional compensation sum as we feel deserving of it but want to go to the Ombudsman's office to fight the issues that were not successful in our appeal.

Question: Are we entitled to the additional compensation sum if we tick that we are NOT accepting the Panels decision on the acceptance form and go to the Ombudsman. Our lenders terms of reference in the original appeal pack state "you can still refer your complaint even if you have not brought and appeal, as well as if you are dissatisfied with the outcome of an appeal"


----------



## deanpark (28 Jul 2020)

I'm fairly sure if you accept the additional compensation & sign for it then you waive the right to go to  FS Ombudsman. Thats what I was advised in my tracker case/ appeal and I took the additional compensation in the knowledge that it was the end of the road and no Ombudsman option.

  If its a "small sum" would you not be better off taking a punt instead with the Ombudsman route ?


----------

